

The Truth About Tech Company Perks - johnjlocke
http://blogs.wsj.com/atwork/2014/07/15/the-truth-about-tech-company-perks/

======
forca
I have always sort of disagreed with perks as a hiring lure. If your business
is not interesting, you are not solving interesting problems, etc., then no
amount of perks are going to attract me. The only perk I'd ever be interested
in is for all health care costs to be paid in full by the employer until we
realize the sanity of universal health care.

I work for non-profits as a rule now, having seen the futility in chasing the
money. I'm happier making less, solving interesting problems for people who
cannot afford to pay huge amounts of money. I'm not the most talented guy in
the world, but I have solid skills most IT employers desire, and I get things
done with little to no budget save new HW every now and then. Gotta love
libre/free/OSS. Never, ever should a business pay for a software license again
IMHO. I have not paid for software in since 1998, and will never do so again.

Perks should be real and tangible. Let's start with paying 100% of every
employee's health insurance first. The donuts, dry cleaning , and other crap
are worthless.

